
Swift: The Tao of Mappage - xngzng
http://ericasadun.com/2015/05/20/swift-the-tao-of-mappage/
======
MCRed
Too bad this article didn't get picked up on HN. It's really good.

Map is a wonderful thing, and one of the neatest features of Elixir is the |>
operator which means "take the output of the last function and put it in as
the first parameter of the next" So you can write things like:

Enum.map(first_list, first_function) |> Enum.map(second_function) # This map
runs over the output of the first.

I hope there's a way to do something like this in swift... cause it makes
programming fun. It's basically Enum.map(Enum.Map(first_list, first_function),
second_Function).

